
Typed Slots for Pharo Smalltalk - mpweiher
https://medium.com/@juliendelplanque/typed-slots-for-pharo-98ba5d5aafbe
======
i_feel_great
Pharo is looking less and less like Smalltalk with every release. I looked at
the typed slots a while back and they just look alien. Types in an extreme
late-binding language?

